# Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2014)

*Chicken Thighs *(Hickory Smoked)

First I gotta say, I'm not usually big on chicken, however these thighs were some of the best chicken I have ever eaten.

*I'll give a short Step by Step, just to show how I did mine:*

I started out with 9 Chick Thighs.
I coated 9 thighs with EVO & a good dose of rub.


*The rest went like the following:*

1:15PM--------------Fill AMNPS with Hickory Pellets, and light one end.
1:30PM--------------Pre-heat MES 40 to 225˚, and put AMNPS in bottom left.
1:45PM--------------Put all 9 Thighs on one grill rack.
2:00PM--------------Put full rack of Thighs in 2nd position of smoker, and empty rack above it.
3:30PM--------------Change heat to 250˚.
3:30PM--------------Also flipped all thighs over, and lost one to my crummy porch floor (Thigh last seen flying over pet cemetery into woods).
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





4:15PM--------------Change heat to 275˚.
4:30PM--------------Put Stuffed Taters (Mrs Bear made) in pan on top rack.
5:00PM--------------Remove All from smoker.

BTW:  I took them all to 165° or better.

Thanks for looking,
Bear





All Thighs rubbed & ready for smoker:






Through the Looking Glass:







Better look of what's going on:







Stuffed Taters ready for Half hour in smoke:







Everything pulled from smoker:







Closer look at thighs:







Taters smoked & ready to eat:







Bear's first helping:


----------



## weev (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow bear that sure looks awesome 
do you precook the potatoes or put them in raw


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 30, 2014)

Very tasty looking chow. Your tutorial is nicely done as usual. I have got to get my MES fixed...JJ


----------



## jp61 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks Bear! I haven't even had breakfast yet............. everything looks great as always. Not exactly sure why but, thighs are my least favorite part of a chicken. Don't think I'd have any difficulty putting away a couple pieces of them there thighs though


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2014)

Weev said:


> Wow bear that sure looks awesome
> do you precook the potatoes or put them in raw


Thanks Weev!!

Mrs Bear just Bakes the potatoes.

Then cuts them in half.

She scoops the white out, leaving about 1/4" in the skin.

Then she mashes the white part, mixing in a little shredded cheese.

Then she sprinkles little pieces of fried Bacon & some shredded Mozzarella & Cheddar cheese on top.

Bear


----------



## weev (Mar 30, 2014)

Sounds awesome those sure are going on the to do list Although its really not nice to be putting picture that look that good before I have had breakfast


----------



## hambone1950 (Mar 30, 2014)

I am very big on chicken , Bear , and yours sounds and looks spectacular! Love those baked potatoes too. That last plate shot is my idea of heaven.


----------



## seenred (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks delicious Bear...Nice going!  You've put me in the mood for some chicken...but I'm a breast man 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...I think I'm gonna do something with some boneless breast for dinner.

Red


----------



## smoking b (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks mighty good Bear - especially with those taters!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Very tasty looking chow. Your tutorial is nicely done as usual. I have got to get my MES fixed...JJ


Thank You Jimmy!!!

Bear


JP61 said:


> Thanks Bear! I haven't even had breakfast yet............. everything looks great as always. Not exactly sure why but, thighs are my least favorite part of a chicken. Don't think I'd have any difficulty putting away a couple pieces of them there thighs though


Thanks Joe!!

My tastes are a little strange when it comes to Chicken & Turkey----If I'm just going to eat chicken, thighs are my favorite, but if I'm going to make a Sammy with Mayo or MW, I prefer white meat in the Sammy.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Mar 30, 2014)

OK, so what you are saying here is Bear Jr. ain't holding up his end currently?

Why the Q-mat?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2014)

Hambone1950 said:


> I am very big on chicken , Bear , and yours sounds and looks spectacular! Love those baked potatoes too. That last plate shot is my idea of heaven.


THank You Sir!!!

Glad you like it.

Bear


SeenRed said:


> Looks delicious Bear...Nice going!  You've put me in the mood for some chicken...but I'm a breast man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Red !!!

It's funny how that works in generations-----My Dad was a Breast Man, but both of his Sons are Leg & Thigh men.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 30, 2014)

Them taters look killer Bear.

Gonna have to try them.

I love legs and thighs.  My wife eats the breasts.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks real good Bear..... Gotta try them taters though, dang those look tasty..... Nice color on them thighs !

Justin


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow Bear, when you do things, you DO them! And wonderfully!

This was so fun to see and all the pieces through the glass!

Your whole place must have smelled sensational as well!

Great job!

Cheers and here's to a wonderful new week! - Leah


----------



## kesmc27 (Mar 30, 2014)

Those be some MIGHTY FINE looking eats!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Looks mighty good Bear - especially with those taters!


Thank You Much!!

Yeah those taters are good, and they really suck up some awesome smoke flavor with light smoke.

Bear


Foamheart said:


> OK, so what you are saying here is Bear Jr. ain't holding up his end currently?
> 
> Why the Q-mat?


Yup---LOL---That's pretty much the size of it.

That's actually a Frog Mat I got before Q-Mats were available.

I was just trying it, and I'm not impressed---Maybe better with fish.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Them taters look killer Bear.
> 
> Gonna have to try them.
> 
> I love legs and thighs.  My wife eats the breasts.


Thanks Adam!!

Bear


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks real good Bear..... Gotta try them taters though, dang those look tasty..... Nice color on them thighs !
> 
> Justin


Thank You Justin!!

Yup those taters are my favorite.

Bear


----------



## bkbuilds (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the taters idea, I'm going to make them for an appetizer this weekend when my family is in town. ABT / SBTs around lunch taters mid afternoon, pulled pork for dinner =)


----------



## mtm29575 (Mar 31, 2014)

Those look fantastic, Bear!!  Very nice job. One question...how is the skin on the thighs? Does it crisp up at all at the higher temp?  Or if I wanted it crisper, would I need to toss them on a hot grill for a couple of minutes?


----------



## toesmasher (Mar 31, 2014)

3:30PM--------------Also flipped all thighs over, and lost one to my crummy porch floor (Thigh last seen flying over pet cemetery into woods).
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks good sir. And Im sure the smoking gods are happy for your sacrifice/offering to them.  Seems like that happens every time someone around here cooks out.  BTW whatcha using for a grate underneath the thighs?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Wow Bear, when you do things, you DO them! And wonderfully!
> 
> This was so fun to see and all the pieces through the glass!
> 
> ...


Thanks a Bunch, Leah!!!

Bear


kesmc27 said:


> Those be some MIGHTY FINE looking eats!


Thank You!!

Bear


----------



## smoke slinger (Mar 31, 2014)

Bear that sure does look good and again thanks for the great step by step.

Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2014)

BKBuilds said:


> Thanks for the taters idea, I'm going to make them for an appetizer this weekend when my family is in town. ABT / SBTs around lunch taters mid afternoon, pulled pork for dinner =)


Sounds like a bunch of Good Eating at your house!!!

Bear


mtm29575 said:


> Those look fantastic, Bear!!  Very nice job. One question...how is the skin on the thighs? Does it crisp up at all at the higher temp?  Or if I wanted it crisper, would I need to toss them on a hot grill for a couple of minutes?


Thank You Mark!!

I guess it depends how crispy you want them. I found them fine---not rubbery at all, but some people like it like potato chips.

If I wanted it more crispy, I would try more than the last 45 minutes @ 275*, or a hot grill.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2014)

Toesmasher said:


> 3:30PM--------------Also flipped all thighs over, and lost one to my crummy porch floor (Thigh last seen flying over pet cemetery into woods).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You TS !!!

That's a "Frog Mat" that I got before Amazing Smoker had the "Q-Mats". I was testing it, and I'm not impressed. I'm sure Q-Mats would be better.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2014)

smoke slinger said:


> Bear that sure does look good and again thanks for the great step by step.
> 
> Craig


Thanks a bunch, Craig!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Apr 1, 2014)

I apparently missed this earlier but I am glad I found it. What a great meal and instructional post. Thanks Bear.







Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2014)

Disco said:


> I apparently missed this earlier but I am glad I found it. What a great meal and instructional post. Thanks Bear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Disco!!

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Apr 2, 2014)

OH MY!  Bear, did you clean your smoker? The glass is so clear, the back looks so................"scrubbed".

Say it ain't so!!


----------



## kgb1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey Bear.  Those thighs look wonderful.  I really like the relatively easy and straight forward approach.  I have smoked whole chickens before; and while I enjoy doing them, it was a lot more work with the brining, drying, etc.  I will certainly have to try smaller parts such as the thighs.  This would be a great way to do a "quick" smoke for Friday evening dinners during the summer.  Thanks for the inspiration and step-by-step.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2014)

kgb1 said:


> Hey Bear.  Those thighs look wonderful.  I really like the relatively easy and straight forward approach.  I have smoked whole chickens before; and while I enjoy doing them, it was a lot more work with the brining, drying, etc.  I will certainly have to try smaller parts such as the thighs.  This would be a great way to do a "quick" smoke for Friday evening dinners during the summer.  Thanks for the inspiration and step-by-step.


Thank You!!!

Most things I do are easy, or I probably wouldn't do them.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


Foamheart said:


> OH MY!  Bear, did you clean your smoker? The glass is so clear, the back looks so................"scrubbed".
> 
> Say it ain't so!!


LOL---I clean my glass before every smoke, so it stays easy to clean. 

Aso that time there was loose stuff on the ceiling & walls, so I wiped them off so they wouldn't fall off on my food.

Bear


----------



## runt (May 22, 2014)

Looks Great!
Appreciate the Play by Play on these.
I'm like a sponge....., absorbing ALLLLLLL this great info!!
Thanks - Runt


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2014)

Runt said:


> Looks Great!
> Appreciate the Play by Play on these.
> I'm like a sponge....., absorbing ALLLLLLL this great info!!
> Thanks - Runt


Thank You Runt !!

Glad you liked it !

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 22, 2014)

As usual Bear... top notch


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> As usual Bear... top notch


Thank You Stan!!

The first time I did this I expected there to be a problem with the skin, because my MES only goes to about 280*, but the skin was Great !!!

Bear


----------



## azbohunter (May 23, 2014)

mtm29575 said:


> Those look fantastic, Bear!!  Very nice job. One question...how is the skin on the thighs? Does it crisp up at all at the higher temp?  Or if I wanted it crisper, would I need to toss them on a hot grill for a couple of minutes?


That was the question I was just ready to throw out there Bear! They look wonderful, my very first smoke was chicken thighs but they didn't look like that
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now I have to find out why? What rub did you use? I used Jeff's rub when I did them but maybe I didn't put enough on? And the spuds look awesome too!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2014)

azbohunter said:


> That was the question I was just ready to throw out there Bear! They look wonderful, my very first smoke was chicken thighs but they didn't look like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't say what rub I used, but Jeff's Rub should be Great on these---Probably need to use more of it---Just my guess.

And We really do love those stuffed Twice Baked Taters!!

Bear


----------



## foamheart (May 23, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> And We really do love those stuffed Twice Baked Taters!!
> 
> Bear


Ms. Bear really does spoil you!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Ms. Bear really does spoil you!


Yes she does, but she's very good at it !!

Bear


----------



## smokemastermike (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for the post, I'll be making these on Sunday!


----------



## dannylang (Mar 7, 2015)

good looking spread bear, AS USUAL.


----------



## mummel (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Bear - how come you increase the temp from 225 to 250 to 275 etc?  Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2015)

SmokeMasterMike said:


> Thanks for the post, I'll be making these on Sunday!


Sorry I missed this & Thank You!!

Hope it worked good for you!!!

Bear


dannylang said:


> good looking spread bear, AS USUAL.


Thanks a Bunch, Danny!!

Bear


mummel said:


> Hi Bear - how come you increase the temp from 225 to 250 to 275 etc?  Thanks.


The 225° was just to give it a little more time smoking.

The 275° at the end was to help tighten up the Chicken Skin & to finish the Taters.

Bear


----------



## mummel (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## bradt35 (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks awesome Bear!  I'm gonna try these this week with my first ever smoke!

Quick question... Did you rub under the skin as well or just on top?  

I've grilled with skin on and had poor results with the rub flavor..  Seems like the most impenetrable surface on the planet is chicken skin...


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2015)

Bradt35 said:


> Looks awesome Bear! I'm gonna try these this week with my first ever smoke!
> 
> Quick question... Did you rub under the skin as well or just on top?
> 
> I've grilled with skin on and had poor results with the rub flavor.. Seems like the most impenetrable surface on the planet is chicken skin...


Thank You Brad !!

Nothing under the Skin.

I just coated these with Olive Oil, and then a generous amount of Rub (Completely covered, but not overly thick).

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## sharryn (Feb 21, 2016)

Mmm Mmm Bear.  Chicken is probably my favorite meat because it's so versatile.  And thighs have more meat than legs so they get really good.  I'm making some this afternoon just like yours!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2016)

Sharryn said:


> Mmm Mmm Bear.  Chicken is probably my favorite meat because it's so versatile.  And thighs have more meat than legs so they get really good.  I'm making some this afternoon just like yours!


That's Great, Sharon!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hope you like it !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## azbohunter (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey Bear, glad to see your still smokin" them thighs! One of my favorites and makes me think I need to smoke up a batch for next weeks camping/fishing trip!

Hope your doing well sir :)


----------



## sharryn (Feb 21, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great, Sharon!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Bear, they turned out spectacular!  I used Jeff's rub recipe on them and smoked them with some hickory sawdust in the AMZN smoke generator and also some mixed pellets in the AMZNTS.  Can't wait for the leftovers tomorrow!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2016)

azbohunter said:


> Hey Bear, glad to see your still smokin" them thighs! One of my favorites and makes me think I need to smoke up a batch for next weeks camping/fishing trip!
> 
> Hope your doing well sir :)


Thank You Dick!!

Still kicking----Weather's getting better now---Might be doing more smoking soon.

Have another Great camping trip!!  You might need some Unstuffed Beef Sticks!!

Bear


----------



## azbohunter (Feb 22, 2016)

Ahhh Bear,

You are right, I do need some of those. And also I have to try some of those logs :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2016)

azbohunter said:


> Ahhh Bear,
> 
> You are right, I do need some of those. And also I have to try some of those logs :)


Thanks Dick!!!

My Favorites are the Loaves (Below)----They're so easy & Taste Awesome:


> *Smoked Bear Loaf (All Beef)     *
> 
> *Smoked Mini-Bear-Loaves (All Beef)              *


Bear


----------



## slotown (Jan 22, 2017)

Bear,

One of the things we do like is chicken.  One of the things I don't normally do well on the grill or my WSM is chicken.  But now that I have a MB 40 I decided to try your recipe for chicken thighs.  Like you I like the thighs because they are more flavorful and juicy.  I followed your steps pretty much to a tee:













Thighs.jpg



__ slotown
__ Jan 22, 2017






Thighs prepped and lined up like good little soldiers.













Finshed plate.jpg



__ slotown
__ Jan 22, 2017






Finished product.  Two thighs, twice baked potato with homemade bacon, and smoked cheddar and turnip greens. Nice!  Very juicy and flavorful chicken.  Whole family loved it and I have plenty for work lunches for the week.

Things I will do different next round.  

1. I will switch dry rubs.  I used my rub for ribs this time and while it was very good, it was a bit powerful.  Will use a dedicated chicken rub next time. 

2. Skin was a bit tough.  Next time I will apply the rub under the skin and let the thighs sit uncovered in the frisge overnight like I do for the turkey.  This should crisp the skin right up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2017)

Slotown said:


> Bear,
> 
> One of the things we do like is chicken.  One of the things I don't normally do well on the grill or my WSM is chicken.  But now that I have a MB 40 I decided to try your recipe for chicken thighs.  Like you I like the thighs because they are more flavorful and juicy.  I followed your steps pretty much to a tee:
> 
> ...


Looks Great Slotown!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If the 275° temp at the end, and your other ideas don't help the skin for you, a few minutes on a Hot Grill, or a torch can make them crispier for you.

BTW:  You didn't have Water in your pan, did you?

Bear


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks good on both plates.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Looks good on both plates.....


Thank You AB !!

Bear


----------



## slotown (Jan 23, 2017)

No water in the smoker.  I'm going to add a few breasts on a separate rack next time as well.  I good juicy breast has always eluded me on the grill.  But I think I can do that now as well with a dedicated probe.


----------



## schrakat (Jun 13, 2017)

Bear,
I feel like you were with me in spirit today.  I smoked 10 pounds of chicken quarters, and I didn't find any directions that I was comfortable following.  I did NOT see this thread for some reason...even though I have your index bookmarked.

But... I tried to kinda go by memory of the pork butt process.  (Well, I mean,  the factory reading temps I needed to use to hit the meat temps in MY smoker). First I started out at 225 for a couple hours, then 250 for about an hour, and 275 until I got Chicken to a temp of close to 180. Put them in foil pan, wrapped with foil and put back in smoker. I am not sure what temp it went to, but, it was in for about 30 minutes, before I set the temp back to 100 degrees.  Left in for 45 minutes.

They are very smokey..(FINALLY!). I am still gonna buy the AMNPS.... But, happy to get the flavor.  Chicken is still juicy, and pulls off the bone nicely.  It doesn't Fall off the bone, but... Very delicious.

Now that I look at this thread, I wasn't too far off your thigh process. ( a ways off..but not as far as I thought I might be off.....hahaha)... That is why I say I must have been channeling you, hA.  I am pretty sure yours would turn out better... But, these will work for me.  













image.jpeg



__ schrakat
__ Jun 13, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ schrakat
__ Jun 13, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2017)

Schrakat said:


> Bear,
> I feel like you were with me in spirit today. I smoked 10 pounds of chicken quarters, and I didn't find any directions that I was comfortable following. I did NOT see this thread for some reason...even though I have your index bookmarked.
> 
> But... I tried to kinda go by memory of the pork butt process. (Well, I mean, the factory reading temps I needed to use to hit the meat temps in MY smoker). First I started out at 225 for a couple hours, then 250 for about an hour, and 275 until I got Chicken to a temp of close to 180. Put them in foil pan, wrapped with foil and put back in smoker. I am not sure what temp it went to, but, it was in for about 30 minutes, before I set the temp back to 100 degrees. Left in for 45 minutes.
> ...


Yours look Great !!

Now I feel a little bad, because I noticed your comment on the other Thread, where you mentioned you got 10 pounds of Chicken Parts, and I didn't leave you with my Link to this Thigh Thread.

I didn't leave it because sometimes I think people might think I'm being pushy by dropping too many links to my "Step by Steps".

Guess I should have left this one that time.

At least you didn't lose a Thigh like I did on this one!!

Bear


----------



## schrakat (Jun 13, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Yours look Great !!
> Now I feel a little bad, because I noticed your comment on the other Thread, where you mentioned you got 10 pounds of Chicken Parts, and I didn't leave you with my Link to this Thigh Thread.
> I didn't leave it because sometimes I think people might think I'm being pushy by dropping too many links to my "Step by Steps".
> Guess I should have left this one that time.
> ...



Not a problem at all... And I will ALWAYS be happy to take any advice/recipes/processes you provide.  I did look thru your step by steps again just now...and will definitely be using them going forward.   Thanks for all that work you have done for so many others.

I will say this for any newby like me who is curious about skin off or on.  Personally, the ones I smoked without skin were just as juicy as the ones with skin.  The skin was actually very thin after the cook, and wasn't rubbery like some have mentioned.  But...going. Forward, I will take off the skin.  I liked the flavor of the rub directly on the meat, and of course, there is more smoke flavoring with the skin out of the way.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2017)

You're very Welcome!!

Any Time!

Bear


----------



## smokey-mikey (Jul 22, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> *Chicken Thighs *(Hickory Smoked)
> 
> Tried your method, absolutely delicious. Gonna make my heart patient daddy a happy man on his 72nd bday!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 23, 2017)

Wow looks great, I am going to try these. Thx for reviving this thread, that is Point worthy to me!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Wow looks great, I am going to try these. Thx for reviving this thread, that is Point worthy to me!!!!!!


Actually I believe that post is just a copy of my complete original  "Post #1".

Bear


----------



## PAS (May 4, 2019)

I know this is an old post but,  I tried this today with my MES 30 and half way thru the process I realized the 40" has a 1200W element and my 30 has a 800W.  I assume that would make a significant difference on times, temps, and skin texture.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2019)

PAS said:


> I know this is an old post but,  I tried this today with my MES 30 and half way thru the process I realized the 40" has a 1200W element and my 30 has a 800W.  I assume that would make a significant difference on times, temps, and skin texture.




Yeah, The difference would be mainly speed of recovery, and 275° was enough for the skin on mine, but I don't know if an MES 30 can hold 275° as consistently as an MES 40, for that last half hour to 45 minutes.
You might have to Grill yours a couple minutes to finish the Skin.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2020)

sharryn
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Haven't seen this one in awhile!!

Bear


----------

